# The "Uni-Cam Mount" Is one HOT Item!!!



## The Limbhook (Sep 27, 2008)

*The Uni-Cam on a Covert II*

Camera hung on a 7" inch stump!!


----------



## The Limbhook (Sep 27, 2008)

You cant say this isnt a sweet product. You can hang it anywhere, and retails @ $17.00 plus tax at your local shop!!!


----------



## The Limbhook (Sep 27, 2008)

*The X-Hook*

Seen here is The X-Hook to hang your calls, bino's, or camping gear. Just about any accessory you want.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

Do you have a pic of it mounted to a Moultrie cam?


----------



## The Limbhook (Sep 27, 2008)

*Uni-Cam Mount on a Moultrie*

Hey Left, Here is the Uni-Cam Mount on a older Moultrie. I hope this helps. Its mounted to the back by 2 small screws.


----------



## The Limbhook (Sep 27, 2008)

We will be at The World Deer and Turkey Expo in Al. July 17 - 19. So come check us out!


----------



## The Limbhook (Sep 27, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## The Limbhook (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey AT'ers The Uni-Cam Mount is the cheapest and the easiest camera mount out there, with simple set-up you cant go wrong! www.mejiaoutdoors.com


----------



## The Limbhook (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey, check out the new updated website! www.mejiaoutdoors.com


----------



## The Limbhook (Sep 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## The Limbhook (Sep 27, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## The Limbhook (Sep 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

How do you lock it so no one can steal your camera?


----------



## skin_dog1 (Dec 13, 2003)

Fdale's Finest said:


> How do you lock it so no one can steal your camera?



It can be used in conjunction with a bear safe and python cable like seen in one of the pics in this slide show


----------



## The Limbhook (Sep 27, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JAY JAMES (Mar 8, 2004)

The Limbhooks are a great product. Light weight, inexpensive, and work great. I use them and everyone they should give them a shot.


----------



## The Limbhook (Sep 27, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

I like the 3 hook holder seems if would be simple to hook to the tree. What do they cost ?.


----------

